

Gmail ActiveSync gets 6 month reprieve for Windows Phone (but not Windows 8) - fpgeek
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/01/gmail-activesync-gets-6-month-reprieve-for-windows-phonebut-not-windows-8/

======
fpgeek
CalDAV and CardDAV support for Windows Phone coming before the reprieve is
over.

